# Status 315 TV Ariel



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

In the summer, I managed to knock the TV ariel off the top of the van (something I do often as it is on the passenger side, and usually just plop it back in its hole) but this time it has come right off the wire.

I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts (not including buying and having installed a new ariel)??......

I have today had a look at it, I have the ariel wire and the plastic sealed unit and a hole!!! One end of the wire has a tuner adapter on it to plug into the booster box. The other end (which goes into the static) just has a piece of copper wire about an inch long. 

The question is: How do I get the piece of copper wire FIXED back in the unit?

Have had a poke around but really have no idea where it should go even if I could see what I was doing!!!   

Is it a lost cause??? 

Any techies out there, please help.

Lys


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

*STATUS!!!!*

Status not Static, sorry 

(mod note: I have edited your title :wink: ...you could have edited it too click on "edit" , top right)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Here is a webpage about your aerial.

Status Aerials <<

The 315 Aerial is a sealed unit and comes ready wired... AFAIK if you have wrenched the coax out of the sealed unit then there is no "easy" way to re-attach the coax cable to the aerial.

I have heard of folk managing to get the two halves apart to do the job but I did not see the result :roll:

There are lots of them lying around unused ...try looking at the auction sites .... or replace it with the better 530 aerial. If you have to cover up the hole where the 315 was fitted they do a blanking plate.

mike


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Mike

I have since had a look at the installation pdf and also the repair and maintence FAQ's online.

It seems to answer my question in that I need a new dome with cable attached...hey ho.

Funny thing is I have hardly used it for four years and have just bought a 15" digital LCD...typical.

Lys


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> snip:--I have heard of folk managing to get the two halves apart to do the job but I did not see the result :roll:


I think before you buy a new one I would try advertising for a second hand one ( try the wanted section in MHF classifieds ...it is free to subscribers, also post in the classified forum)

If you are into DIY make an attempt at a repair by opening the "sealed" unit ... I wonder if anyone on here has managed to cut one open and reseal it successfully?

Mike


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Lys520, If you get a replacement 315 make sure it has the same colour writing as your booster box(re or blue) as they are not interchangeable, Steve


----------

